# woods anyone???



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I broke down Apollos ped and he is 50% RE 25% OG greyline (no gotti) an 8th gaff and an 8th woods. I know, a lot of lines right? But, any way does any one know some good info on woods and gaff. I know a little about gaff being a amstaff line for show, but besides that idk any good history behind it. I also know that it looks pretty good crossed with nevada:thumbsup:. Now woods just draws a complete ? for me, so any info on that woould be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

*bump bump*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am no expert and Marty might have to chime in but I have woods in my gamebred dogs. So I believe it is game line where everything else you mentioned are bully and show lines. Since woods is in with the other lines I do not know if it is the same as my gamebred or it was a different line. Do you have the ped on line? can you name the woods dogs and that way I can tell you for sure. Or will try to


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to hear about Woods too because they are in Neelas pedigree as well. Good thread my friend!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I havnt sent off for the ped yet, but ill get some links up from the site.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

More than likely it is marsha wood's staff lines which is pretty much Ruffian blood. A lot of the original razors edge lines goes back into that. Marsha wood's also had Hemphill wilder lines that were all APBT rednoses. There was also K. Woods who had hard core game dogs, such as snooty, trouble, ect....I am pretty sure the "woods" the original poster is talking about is the Ruffian stuff, which actually was/is pretty athletic-high drive for show dogs. Crossed in to the RE/Bully, that may be another story.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If it comes from lines like this 
INDEX
They are a bully line and I do not know anything about them.
If it is off of dogs like this it is game lines
Woods Snooty 
Snooty was a tremendous producer and a dog that has affected the world of American Pit Bull Terriers for life. Snooty sired Garner's Gr. Ch. Spike 5x, Bristol's Thor ROM, Hall's Ch Sugar, Edward's Ch Red Lady, Ch Katie, Hargrove's Spanky ROM and also the grand sire of Garner's Ch Chinaman ROM.

Snooty won two matches, many said on gameness alone, and he did lose game to Cranshaw's Ch Rascal. In his match against Tom's Obnoxious Ox (4XW, Corvino/Lightner blood), Snooty was ahead at 57, when a turn was called on Ox to start the scratching. After 10 scratches, Snooty ran out of steam, at 1:39..

Wood's Snooty was orginally Wood's Snoopy until the registration was sent in and returned with a typo from ADBA. But, with that typo became a new name that stuck with the dog.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I really have to get this guys ped up. I dnt believe him to be very bully. A little more show then anything i mean in apperance not ped.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Show= Am staff= bully=the kind of Woods in the pedigree.... at least the woods in neelas ped. She's a good lookin pitter staff


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> I really have to get this guys ped up. I dnt believe him to be very bully. A little more show then anything i mean in apperance not ped.


Please do not take this the wrong way and I am hoping you take this as educational not picking on your dog.
RE and Greyline are AMbully lines. They have been cross bred with other breeds to get the current look and the peds are paper hung. This is now common knowledge but many still do not know enough about this to understand the difference between Ambullies, APBT's, Amstaffs, and pitterstaffs.
Sometimes you hear people say that it is old RE and GL but the truth is the cross breeding has been going on for over 18 years and no way to know what is really in the dogs because of paper hanging. With that said a dog can be a bully and not overdone and I believe that is the look bully breeders are starting to go for. Look at Neela's dogs, she has bullies that are great looking and have good conformation without being overdone sloppy jalopy's.
So yes you have an Ambully but that is not a bad thing, many people on this forum have bullies. Many people thought they had an APBT but when educated realize they have an AMbully.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll have to shoot you Neela's pedigree one day so you can see what I'm looking at PK. Neela has old school RE on top then turpins & hendersons on the bottom. Ifff neela is a Bully, she's definitely lacks the typical build & has the drive of no other dog that I have ever seen.... She's as close to an APBT as I will ever need! I have had to restrict her activities for the last few years due to her being ill so often.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought you just did a bully breeding? (pig, Cree Cree) when I said Neela I ment you not the dog, not everyone know us by first names.... does that clear my post up? I have not seen Neela's ped but I would love to.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> I thought you just did a bully breeding? (pig, Cree Cree) when I said Neela I ment you not the dog, not everyone know us by first names.... does that clear my post up? I have not seen Neela's ped but I would love to.


Hahaha to clear the air... I have 5 dogs: my Bully dogs (cree cree, pig and momma Indigo)... Neela is an older female I have which has old school RE and dentons, turpins, and henderson... they are even marked similar... I have my short and fat one and then I have my skinny bitch lol... then i have my mutt boy Jarvis

Indigo (RE Dog)









Neela (old RE, turpins, dentons, and henderson)









Jar-ass (mutt)
















(this picture is in the colder months when he packs on the pounds)

Cree Cree (RE dog)










Pig (RE dog)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Please do not take this the wrong way and I am hoping you take this as educational not picking on your dog.
> RE and Greyline are AMbully lines. They have been cross bred with other breeds to get the current look and the peds are paper hung. This is now common knowledge but many still do not know enough about this to understand the difference between Ambullies, APBT's, Amstaffs, and pitterstaffs.
> Sometimes you hear people say that it is old RE and GL but the truth is the cross breeding has been going on for over 18 years and no way to know what is really in the dogs because of paper hanging. With that said a dog can be a bully and not overdone and I believe that is the look bully breeders are starting to go for. Look at Neela's dogs, she has bullies that are great looking and have good conformation without being overdone sloppy jalopy's.
> So yes you have an Ambully but that is not a bad thing, many people on this forum have bullies. Many people thought they had an APBT but when educated realize they have an AMbully.


Um thanks for the info, but I already know what a bully is. As a matter of fact an American Bully is exactly what I wanted. I know it from Dave Wilson's cross bredings to Juan Gotti's overbreeding. And then all of the monster g being a man biter and throwing knockles being an amstaff (just tossing up some random facts).

I have no problem with Apollo being a bully. I chose the kennel because they had a lot of traits that I like to see in a dog bully or not. So, one of these days he might just make a good puller. Not trying to offend, just wanted you to know that I never thought I had an APBT. When I said I don't believe him to be very bully, I meant in apperance not ped.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

{foot in mouth} sorry I thought when you said he was not bully you were referring to him as an APBT. sorry:hammer:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol its cool. But, I do give you respect for being able to handle those gamedogs:thumbsup:. Im too young to go that direction by myself. I just got me a good drive bully lol.

Joe


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pike has woods in his ped too. i highlighted them, this is his top half (sires)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice...
Where did you get your boy from?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Wood's posted in the pedigree above is marsha Woods EZ stuff. She was a breeder of Amstaffs (WoodForest Kennel) and had some nice ones. Some were even used in hog hunting. She also had rednose OFRN, but bred them under woods wilder. She kept both lines separate. 
The other WOODS kennel on the first page, the BULLY one, is a fly by nighter kennel, that I never heard of, nor want to.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bethb2007 said:


> The Wood's posted in the pedigree above is marsha Woods EZ stuff. She was a breeder of Amstaffs (WoodForest Kennel) and had some nice ones. Some were even used in hog hunting. She also had rednose OFRN, but bred them under woods wilder. She kept both lines separate.
> The other WOODS kennel on the first page, the BULLY one, is a fly by nighter kennel, that I never heard of, nor want to.


I guess my dog is a loser then because she has both wilder and woods intertwined


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Mines a loser right with yours Ms. Shana.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol glad I'm not on the boat by myself! Joseph you don't have to call me Ms... it is cool though lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i got pike from a breeder named celeste, in pamplico south carolina. pretty sure shes nothing but a byb....but she did have nice dogs. her father was actually the breeder, though i've only met him once. she got into some trouble, i dont know what for, but she told me this gay story about, in her add in the paper, she put DD, and animal control got her for saying she had a doctors degree, saying she false advertised, but she said DD is her initals....??????? hell i dont know either lmao. but i got a good dog off her so i dont care. i knew they were amstaff's, but i dont know much about the amstaff lines. pike has a pretty impressive ped. i was definitly shocked when i got his papers back, due to the fact that was i pretty skeptical about what she was saying, just being a byb. but her dogs, like i siad b4, were really nice. I guess it was the luck of the draw from a byb!!! ---shane (p.s. ---- At that point in time, i didnt know 1/2 what i know now from you guys. i would like to get another bully one day from a rep. breeder. maybe from you shana  )


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lol glad I'm not on the boat by myself! Joseph you don't have to call me Ms... it is cool though lol


Lol sorry its georgia country boy thing


----------

